#ubuntu-design 2012-09-03
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserAccounts#account-access
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-06
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<_fluffy_> Can anyone help me out?..
<_fluffy_> I'm a developer and designer stepping on to UX
<_fluffy_> I think the best way to do that is by contributing to open source
<_fluffy_> but i've no clue on what to do? Can anyone help me to get started?
<_fluffy_> i saw this awesome step by step how to on gnu-usability project, but i checked out their channel and couldn't find anyone. can someone provide me with atleast a link on how to get started on contributing to ubuntu ux?
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-07
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Hey me4oslav ;)
<_UXmaster_> hey
<_UXmaster_> can anyone help me on how to get started on contributing to ubuntu UX?
<_UXmaster_> can anyone help me on how to get started on contributing to ubuntu UX?
<MCR1> JohnLea: Is it allowed to nerve you with 2 other design decisions needed ?
<JohnLea> MCR1; I'm just about to go into a meeting, but fire away - if I don't have time to answer them fully now we can come back to them later
<MCR1> Thanks, 1. bug 1017541
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1017541
<JohnLea> MCR1; that's something we are looking at for 13.04
<MCR1> 2. bug 1037959
<MCR1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1037959
<JohnLea> MCR1; the previews haven't fully landed yet, what you are seeing now is incomplete with missing elements
<MCR1> About the back button and right click cancel of previews - I did not find the other one related to it
<JohnLea> MCR1; hopefully there will be something cooler than a simple 'Back to results' button, but we have such a button reach as a fall back if we can't land plan A on time
<MCR1> What is plan A ?
<JohnLea> MCR1; hopefully a good surprise ;-)  but we need to see if it can land first before announcing.  But you won't have too long to wait, max 2 weeks
<MCR1> JohnLea: Ok, thanks a lot for your time - I'll let you go now ;)
<JohnLea> MCR1; np, thx!
<_fluffy_> hey, help anyone?
<_fluffy_> please help me on getting started on contributing to ubuntu UX
<_fluffy_> atleast a proper how to link would be really helpful
<thorwil> _fluffy_: outside of developing software that is or ends up in ubuntu and some discussions of very questionable worth on ux matters on the ubuntu-design list, "contributing to ubuntu UX" is an unsloved problem
<thorwil> unsolved. even
<thorwil> _fluffy_: i think, if you want to do work with impact, your best bet would be  contributing to a specific piece of software (that could be in the default install or be a common choice in some area). just proposing some changes out of the blue is unlikely to work. you have to get to know the (main) developers, build trust and understanding regarding goals and motivation
<thorwil> now how one would go about that without already having training in design/ux ... i don't know
<_fluffy_> So, what is this channel basically for? What do people do over here? I've been posting this question for last two days and your's was the first reply i got.
<thorwil> _fluffy_: this channel is a symbol for the health of a open/shared design process for all of ubuntu ;)
<thorwil> gotta run, bye!
<_fluffy_> Let me start fresh, i'm a developer and graphic designer. I recently got interested in UX and would like to pursue HCI after graduation. Before that i want to gain some experience on the same, so i think contributing to the open source would be the best way
<_fluffy_> anyone else out there?
<_fluffy_> anyone working on gnome usability project?
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-08
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-09
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-02
<mpt> snwh, don't worry, crashes seldom happen in satisfactory places. ;-)
<snwh> mpt, touche :)
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-06
<mpt> katie, have you seen this? https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03972.html
<mpt> oreneeshy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multichannel_television_sound#History
#ubuntu-design 2014-09-05
<mivoligo> hi all
<mivoligo> where can I report a bug about lack of design guidelines for Ubuntu touch icons?
#ubuntu-design 2015-09-03
<mpt> kemmko, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#activity-indicator
#ubuntu-design 2016-09-06
<Krands> hello
